# Stegodyphus sarasinorum are here :D



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Just recieved 2 stunning colonies from BristolInverts today  
They are amazing looking spiders with even more amazing behaviour 
Got a mix of sexes and instars, not that hard when i have around 50 
Plunked them into their new set up already, and they started webbing straight away 



























































































And here's their set up, thats not how much they've webbed since putting in, i just chucked the webbed twigs from the transport tub in together


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice set up and lovely lil spids!! Have to post more pics as they settle in! Nice one dude!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

They look awesome


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> They look awesome


this :2thumb: and also I wanna see a pic in a couple of weeks with it webbed up :lol2:


----------



## kingbsa (Mar 21, 2008)

how much do i want some of these:2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Real nice spiders :2thumb: I keep getting temped to keep a species or two from this genus myself.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Keep hearing people say their tempted, not many actually got some 
I got them for £8.99 for 25, bargain 
Slightly worried by all the people having problems with breeding them though


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

These are pretty much the model organism for social behavioural studies in spiders, so there's a lot of literature kicking about them. 

I'd do a quick google scholar for Igni Agnarsson, he has done work on them in the past and I'm sure some of his papers involve captive reared colonies which he details basic care in the methods.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome spiders :2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Are these starter colonys C/B or coming in with the other Indian stuff? nine quid seems cheap compared to some of the prices iv seen for others in the genus, that or iv been brain washed into thinking spiders should be not cheap these days like everybody else :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

This stock is wild caught yes, really hope i can breed them.
Here's where they sell them, if they've ran out email them as they said they have plenty they havent even counted yet.

Bristol Inverts - Stegodyphus sarasinorum


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Might well be worth a punt at the price _S. dufouri_ are do'able as far as I know at any rate I'v seen slings and juv's being sold as c/b normally at 2-3 euro a sling sometimes more, unless their c/b in the same way most for example _M. mesomelas_ are : victory:

I see someone mentioned egg sac's that never hatched at BN, looking at their range their found in India in both wet/dry tropical states and semi arid states both with monsoons and as one site also has them listed as also in both Sri Lanka and Nepal just a guess but they may suffer from egg's/n1's desiccating in the sac if temps are to high and/or RH to low.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a number of sacs from these, none of them materialised unfortunately.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems to be the same story everywere Pete but one paper has them down as following river courses in their range so maybe they need a highish RH at least when sac's are being laid, but still keeping a decent level of ventilation to stop disease which is the bane of many social spiders.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, I had a couple of papers on them, damned if I can find them though, I use too many computers LOL.
They mentioned they were found around river flood plains/banks etc.

I'd love to try these again, but I'd like to see some success first.

I was grabbed by them when Graham from Metamorphosis mentioned Martin Goss had some at BRAC. He through a large locust into the web and the whole colony descended on it. Absolutely fascinating example of a social structure.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They really are amazing to watch, its like a mini pride of lions, they all pounce on the same thing. I might try seperating one adult pair. It seems that they wander off and split to form new colonies. Maybe they wont breed if they cant get away from the confines of an enclosure. Worth a shot.
Here's some more photo's anyway.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes I think that would be a good idea, it could also let you play with conditions a little without risking the whole group.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Been taking more photo's.


















Here's two side by side shots of males and females


----------

